# The Triangle NRA/Shooting Sports Meetup Group



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Meet other local members and friends of the National Rifle Association (NRA) and fellow competitors in the shooting sports. Gather and discuss current NRA topics, shooting events and skills development.


http://nra.meetup.com/24/

Next meeting: Wednesday, Jul 11, 2007, 6:30 PM

Where?
Oh'Mulligans
100 Jerusalem Drive, Morrisville
Morrisville, NC 27560
919-465-1900



> This is intended as a social gathering to discuss issues pertinent to the shooting sports. Eventually, we will be organizing group shoots, instructional events and shooting sport demonstrations.


Eidt: Group was disolved by originator.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm! I may have to join! And I just happen to be off from work that day, too!


----------

